# Documentation Guidelines for Procedures



## smeetze (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for the documentation guidelines (what is required to be documented by a physician) for all/any procedure preformed in office/hospital. I am trying to stand my ground and let my physicians know what they should be documenting to support what they are doing.  Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

